# Problems regulating temps in homemade incubator.



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

I am incubating some leopard gecko eggs but much to my misfortune I am having now luck what so ever.

I have my suspicions that the male I mated my female to may be infertile now so that could be why my eggs are failing. Plus it is my females first time being gravid. I have had three clutches, two of which I have incubated myself and they have spoiled. The third clutch had definite bulls eyes when candled but it appears that my temps have fluctuated so much that the eggs have once again failed.

Here are some pictures of my incuator below and temps taken once the third clutch were placed in the incubator.
11th- 83.5/91.4F
13th - 72.3/91.9F
15th - 72.1/91.4F
16th (Power cut) temps low as 68F
17th - 80.1/92.7F
19th - 68.7/95.5F
21st - 78.6/93.6F
23rd - 79.5/93.9F

The incubator is heated via a mat and stat. Temps are read using a digital thermometer with the probe placed near the eggs on top of the vermiculite. Temps all taken before opening incubator (only opend once a day for humidity checks).

http://i43.tinypic.com/29ftmdd.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/2vxlz6e.jpg


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

try remoddling you incubator. i've got mine on it's end with the lid as a door, windows in the door so i can see without disturbing too much. the mat covers the bottom and back of the incubator. i've used dowling for shelving and can stack in 6 -9 tubs for eggs. i was having 3f temp flucs when the mat was at the top but now its at the bottom i only have a fluctuation of 1f.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

kirsten said:


> try remoddling you incubator. i've got mine on it's end with the lid as a door, windows in the door so i can see without disturbing too much. the mat covers the bottom and back of the incubator. i've used dowling for shelving and can stack in 6 -9 tubs for eggs. i was having 3f temp flucs when the mat was at the top but now its at the bottom i only have a fluctuation of 1f.


High thanks for that. I fail to see how remodelling it would help with the temp fluctuation after all the same equipment is still heating the same environment. 

My poly box isnt really big enough to try your idea but thanks all the same.

Would anyone else recommend this remodelling??


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

my poly box is only 14x15(16?) x 19 inches.

basically what i'm getting at is, all your heat is heading towards to the lids which is the weakest point for holding temps so when you take the lip off all the heat is gone, mine on its end still holds temps for a short while even once i've opened the door, as the heat is held in the "cupboard "a bit better, with most of it being held in the roof which remains on the structure. i know others use what you have very well, but as you're having problems i suggested what i have.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/260909-my-incubator-example.html

i was only suggesting changing it to what i've done as i don't have any temp problems.

another suggestion i was giving was to put a bottle of water in the incubator, once it warms to the same temp it should act as a buffer against flucuation.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

kirsten said:


> my poly box is only 14x15(16?) x 19 inches.
> 
> basically what i'm getting at is, all your heat is heading towards to the lids which is the weakest point for holding temps so when you take the lip off all the heat is gone, mine on its end still holds temps for a short while even once i've opened the door, as the heat is held in the "cupboard "a bit better, with most of it being held in the roof which remains on the structure. i know others use what you have very well, but as you're having problems i suggested what i have.
> 
> ...



this is what i was going to suggest . 

bottles of water will keep the heat from fluctuating too much


----------



## Ranegrafix (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey.

How i managed to hold the temps in my incubator was by putting the heat mat in the bottom of a polly box and then putting a layer of gravel over the heat mat. This way the heat mat heats the gravel which holds the temperature really well.

Its a cheap and effective way of maintaining your temps.

This may sort ya problems :2thumb:


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys they are all great suggestions and what a fab looking incubator!
My heat mat is a bit smaller than the one you use for yours so I am wondering whether me doing what you have done would be as effective.

I have not heard of the water bottle buffer idea befor but I will be sure to do that soon as I can find a bottle or get to the shop to buy one.

As for the gravel idea would something like newspaper (but several layers) work as well? I don't use any loose substrate in my vivs so it would mean having to buy some or scavenge off a good friend. Just an idea.

Oh and by the way, I would like to say sorry in case anyone thought I was being a bit :censor: in my last post. I read back through it and I think I could have put things differently. I am 100% greatful for all advice.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i dont think news paper wold have the same effect. it needs to be something that would retain the heat such as gravel, or another option is to fill the polybox entirely with vermiculite and place the eggs directely in the box. that way the mat heats the vermiculite which holds the eggs.

thats quite alright about the messages, tbh i did think it was a little short, but i just kept my cool.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

kirsten said:


> i dont think news paper wold have the same effect. it needs to be something that would retain the heat such as gravel, or another option is to fill the polybox entirely with vermiculite and place the eggs directely in the box. that way the mat heats the vermiculite which holds the eggs.
> 
> thats quite alright about the messages, tbh i did think it was a little short, but i just kept my cool.


Okay right well I have placed a bottle of tap water in there to act as a buffer and although it has only been a day since I did it, it appears to have reduced the fluctuation to some degree.

I think I will get myself some gravel or something like suggested on here but would a think layer of gravel not reduce the amount of heat being expelled by the mat? would you say no moire than 1cm deep?

(its so easy to come across wrong when talking on here. especially if its been a long day and you cant be bothered to type like me sometimes lol)


----------



## Jonny Clarendon (Jan 13, 2010)

try getting a pulse stat instead of a mat stat. work much better for incubators with a lot less fluctuations. can pick them up pretty cheap at reptilekeeping.co.uk with free postage.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

Bottles of water and and fill the bottom of the incubator with about 2 inches of sand with the heat mat underneath the sand. Sand holds heat very well and this will stable the temps. Ihad big changes with mine and added sand and now its pretty accurate. Also Pulse stats are very very good.


----------

